# Black fiber CPUs



## kurtak (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone have expected yield data on the black fiber CPUs

I tried doing a search (may have used wrong key words) & couldn't find anything

I have about 4 lbs & am trying to decide to sell (boardsort) or process them

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Feb 16, 2015)

Search for "black MMX". I don't know that it will help though.


----------



## kurtak (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Geo - but still nothing on actual "expected" yield

So decided to process

Kurt


----------



## shmandi (Feb 17, 2015)

Please report yield when you finish.
I have seen many different numbers so far


----------



## kurtak (Feb 17, 2015)

shmandi said:


> Please report yield when you finish.



I wont be able to do that because the black fiber part (with the pins) will be processed along with some other gold plated kovar stuff & the black epoxy centers (with the bonding wires) will get processed with other IC chips

Kurt


----------



## WEEE Ben (Feb 17, 2015)

I have seen the exact recovery breakdown on these but I can't remember them off hand, I will go and try get the data.
But it's not just gold that cpu's are based on, it's 4 metals, Au, Ag, Pt, Cu. 
I guess it depends on the refining process but I do remember the Au in black fibre cpu's was about 4 times that of green fibre if that helps for now.


----------



## MarcoP (Feb 17, 2015)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=4437 may be of help?

Edit: try this Too http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=59898#p59898, it seems black mmx needs grinding.

Marco


----------

